# my MAC stash i think its small, from aug of o7



## ladyiej (Jul 13, 2008)

brushes







ect








the newest collection!!!







waiting to be filled





the train cases







shadows





































blushes







eye stuff













lips













pigments












face


----------



## LADII UNIQUE (Jul 13, 2008)

thats not small its a nice size collection. whst are the names of the two blush on the bottom i want them lol


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 13, 2008)

really nice collection


----------



## nunu (Jul 13, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jul 13, 2008)

Not small at all! It's very nice. I wish I had as much as you lol.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jul 14, 2008)

Gorgeous collection!!!


----------



## RoxyJ (Aug 11, 2008)

I't not that small, very nice.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 16, 2008)

thats a nice collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love your lil round stickers in your e/s palettes

and your nails


----------



## cre8_yourself (Aug 16, 2008)

i like what u did with your pigments.. they are from the craft store right, for paints?


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow what a great collection!


----------



## Doombubbles (Aug 17, 2008)

That is certainly not small
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a great collection! Nice stuff ya got there.


----------



## Princess_x (Aug 17, 2008)

That's a great collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the eye shadow pallettes.


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice collection you got going there !!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 18, 2008)

I love all the various colors you go for, great collection for just 1 year


----------



## pensive (Aug 18, 2008)

I think that's a nice sized collection.. no where near small! Great colors too.


----------



## cetati (Aug 31, 2008)

I love the use of watercolor/paint containers for the pigments!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 1, 2008)

lovely collection


----------

